# making your own icc profiles



## Tcrow (Aug 9, 2014)

Is there any way of making your own icc profile without a big dollar software that works. I know there's probably no way. I had one made some time back at ? and it's really not much better if any than not having one. Red is orange, Blue is purple and there is other colors although some are tolerable. Now I know the usual adjustment advice. Pressure time and all of that and it's not any of those. The printer is setup right and it's brand new Epson 7610. If you don't know what color something is supposed to be it looks good. So what about the profile ?


----------



## TheMonkeyBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm having exactly the same problem (orange looks red). Using CorelDraw X5, Cobra Ink (4.1) and paper. Anxious to get some advice from the forum. Thanks


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Obviously you're ink supplier isn't supplying ya with one so that means it ain't Cobra. Best I can tell ya is to ensure your project is RGB and then play with various "color handling" and "printer profiles" until you find one that works. I've had success with non-Cobra inks that look better than Cobra Inks with their profiles. 

If you ain't buying ink that supplies a profile then you gotta put your work in and print, adjust, repeat, repeat until you get what you're looking for. Head to Ross, grab a few all poly tees and get to doin' you cuz ain't nobody gonna do you like...you!!


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

Finding the right ICC profile for sublimation printing can be tricky. I finally decided to buy a used x-rite X1 pro off ebay ($300) and create my own profile. It turned out great . I'm printing photographs on chromaluxe, so it was important that the colors were correct.

Before I created my own profile I tried to "tweak" a profile I downloaded without much success. I wasted a lot of ink and material trying to find the right combination. You might have better luck than me, but I still think either creating your own, or having a custom one created for you is a better way to go.


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a lot that can be written on this subject, but I will keep my thoughts to a minimum. 
Yes, creating a profile will can certainly help with your color accuracy but it depends on how it was made and how it is implemented. Just because you make a profile doesn't mean that you are going to get good results. When doing dyesub, there are so many factors that it makes creating a high quality profile difficult. 

All that said, as posted above, you can pick up used software/equipment fairly cheap on eBay. But my suggestion would be to work with your supplier to either get you better profiles or have them create one for you.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I would agree that the first thing to do is contact you supplier for a profile. In my case, the supplier provided profiles were not giving me the results I wanted, so I made my own.

I would also note that in addition to the time, temperature and pressure variables, it is important to make sure that your software program and printer driver are set correctly.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Paying the $100-$300 for the profile is definitely worth it! Save yourself the headache and have some one create it for you correctly.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

I think there is no way out from this problem


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

Your best bet is to have someone who knows sublimation and color come in with a spectrometer and create a profile for you.


----------



## KRAMLIE (10 mo ago)

How I can my Sublimation Printer Glitter Ep_4720. The color turn in violet result. Anybody can help this problem..


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

KRAMLIE said:


> How I can my Sublimation Printer Glitter Ep_4720. The color turn in violet result. Anybody can help this problem..


It could be several different issues causing color problems. I have a trouble shooting guide on my site or feel free to PM me and I can help.


----------

